# setting up ftp access and airport



## 27 houdini's (May 21, 2004)

I enebled ftp acces to my computer, but becaus i use airport i only see the local ip adress (local adress ftp://10.0.1.2/). How do i make my computer accessible trough ftp when i am in an airport network?


----------



## dlloyd (May 21, 2004)

You're trying to access the FTP server from within the same network? Go to the Sharing System Preferences pane and look to see what the sharing address is.


----------



## 27 houdini's (May 22, 2004)

ok, let me refrase my quesion to avoid obvious answers

I enabled ftp acces to my computer, so some one on the other side of the planet can access my computer. 
Because i use airport i can only see the local ip adress (sharing adress ftp://10.0.1.2/). How do i make my computer accessible through ftp when i am in an airport network?


----------



## robegian (May 16, 2005)

I found this old question, and I'd have the same problem (I should share some Mac OS X volumes over the Internet through AirPort and I'd need to know their full IP address). 

Anyone knowing the answer to houdini's question?


----------



## tahoe (May 16, 2005)

27 houdini's said:
			
		

> ok, let me refrase my quesion to avoid obvious answers
> 
> I enabled ftp acces to my computer, so some one on the other side of the planet can access my computer.
> Because i use airport i can only see the local ip adress (sharing adress ftp://10.0.1.2/). How do i make my computer accessible through ftp when i am in an airport network?



you must port map the airport.

1. go to the aiport admin utility and log in
2. click on tab internet
3. copy down the ip address ( this is the ip which the airport uses)
4. click on port mapping tab
5. add 
6. public port 21
7. private addrress is the ip of the computer you want on the net (10.0.1.2)
8. private port 21
9. update airport and it should work


----------

